# Introducing the Spivo to the world of boarding



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Posting the same thing in two different threads under two different user id's. Uh-uh. One gone. This one, I'm leaving as a chew toy.

For your reference: posting surveys and advertising.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*shit on a stick*



Donutz said:


> Posting the same thing in two different threads under two different user id's. Uh-uh. One gone. This one, I'm leaving as a chew toy.
> 
> For your reference: posting surveys and advertising.


awesome sauce.

OP find something to hurt yourself on and begin.

Spivo doesn't count.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So after you insert it up your ass do you just clench your cheeks so it rotates between your view and the view of your partners?

Also really weird to post a sex toy on a snowboard site.


----------



## SpivoTeam (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up Donutz, clearly the Spivo team miscommunicated and doubled posted. Our bad!

If anyone thinks the Spivo could make for some cool bedroom videos we've been looking to have someone make a pornhub post for us. BurtonAvenger, would you like to be the first?:bowdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SpivoTeam said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Donutz, clearly the Spivo team miscommunicated and doubled posted. Our bad!
> 
> If anyone thinks the Spivo could make for some cool bedroom videos we've been looking to have someone make a pornhub post for us. BurtonAvenger, would you like to be the first?:bowdown:


Pornhub is for pussies! You couldn't handle the porn I could create.


----------



## SpivoTeam (Jun 28, 2015)

Those are some big words, make sure to let us know when you post it so we can backlink to it! If you pre-order now you'll get one of first Spivo's ever made and you'll be the first to use it that way.

For the rest of you who like snowboarding you'll have it on time to use for the next snow season :hairy:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

have you tried using it to beat yourself to death?

if not, try that and get back to us.


----------



## SpivoTeam (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea, it worked :finger1:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

To be fair, the link includes a video, so I guess you've technically fulfilled the requirements in the forum rules.

However, it's summer, we're bored, and you are fresh meat. I see you've met a few of our members... :computer3:


----------



## SpivoTeam (Jun 28, 2015)

No stress Donutz. It's not like they are the first 13 year olds to flame someone anonymously on the internet. What do you think of the Spivo? We are looking for some serious feedback.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

seriously: if you need kickstarter to fuckstart your selfie-stick business, you should fucking kill yourself - you are a lazy, worthless, not-creative clone of every other shit company who comes on here to shill their terrible products 50 times a year. 


BAN KICKSTARTER FROM SBFORUM!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Pole is too long to fit in a pocket when not filming I don't always ride with a rucksack, plus I can't be arsed filming as i'd rather just be enjoying myself


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have a collapsible monopole that I bought at Wallmart. When collapsed, it fits neatly into my backpack. When I use it, I extend it to about 30", which I find frames me properly.
I bought a bicycle handlebar mounting bracket to attach my Ghost to the pole.
I consider the ability to collapse the pole when not in use to be a far more convenient feature than being able to rotate the camera-- but then I usually ride alone and my videos are more about vetting my riding technique than about making a youtube video. I may not be your target audience.

Having said that, if you figure out a way to fold or collapse it, I think you'll do much better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SpivoTeam said:


> Those are some big words, make sure to let us know when you post it so we can backlink to it! If you pre-order now you'll get one of first Spivo's ever made and you'll be the first to use it that way.
> 
> For the rest of you who like snowboarding you'll have it on time to use for the next snow season :hairy:


That would mean I bought your crappy product. I don't buy crappy products or endorse them. 



SpivoTeam said:


> No stress Donutz. It's not like they are the first 13 year olds to flame someone anonymously on the internet. What do you think of the Spivo? We are looking for some serious feedback.


Please tell us how you're not offended that we don't give a fuck about your shitty idea. 



ShredLife said:


> seriously: if you need kickstarter to fuckstart your selfie-stick business, you should fucking kill yourself - you are a lazy, worthless, not-creative clone of every other shit company who comes on here to shill their terrible products 50 times a year.
> 
> 
> BAN KICKSTARTER FROM SBFORUM!


Thinking this needs to be a thing. He's making a valuable point. 

It's a selfie stick which flips the camera. Not exactly revolutionary and not exactly something that should be promoted inside snowboarding as we've already see people get impaled on selfie sticks.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Fuck the small medium and large shit that shit should be collapsible but you engineering isn't capable of that and fuck having to hit a damn button it should be able read my mind and know when to spin around. It reminds me of the shit the chain gang uses to pic up trash off the side of the road.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Fuck the small medium and large shit that shit should be collapsible but you engineering isn't capable of that and fuck having to hit a damn button it should be able read my mind and know when to spin around. It *reminds me of the shit the chain gang uses to pic up trash* off the side of the road.


Seriously, this^^^  :banana:


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

I would strongly encourage adding the ability to telescope it. Way too inconvenient otherwise, no one wants to carry around a pole all day because it's too big to fit in a backpack. This alone overshadows the whole rotating feature which appears to be the whole selling point of the pole. Other than that, cool idea I guess.


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Another One?*

I don't say much.....ever, but as far as I can tell we really do not need more selfie sticks. Maybe if it was leaps and bounds above the rest. I mean I'd rather be focusing on my riding over videoing myself. I see the purpose of them to help review your riding and get better, but I feel some people just use them as a ego strokers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it should be motorized by d cell batteries and be able to pan right/left and up/down...it would be good for upskirts at the mall :hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> ....
> BAN KICKSTARTER FROM SBFORUM!


This is an interesting idea. I do have to admit, without spending too much time thinking about all the pluses and minuses, I would be inclined to agree...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> This is an interesting idea. I do have to admit, without spending too much time thinking about all the pluses and minuses, I would be inclined to agree...


Yes,... But whatever would we do to occupy and entertain ourselves in the off season?  :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Yes,... But whatever would we do to occupy and entertain ourselves in the off season?  :laugh:


Bicker amongst ourselves.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> chomps1211 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes,... But whatever would we do to occupy and entertain ourselves in the off season?
> ...


True so true


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Mustang150 said:


> I don't say much.....ever.


I didn't know you exist


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

cookiedog said:


> I didn't know you exist


Maybe I don't, maybe you are just imagining this...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

"The Spivo started as an idea for shooting videos while skiing"

Well that explains a lot.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Stick filming works much better with the camera mounted below the stick, you get a noticeable stabilization effect just from our good friend gravity.

I notice that the grip on the Spivo appears to be pretty much unusable if you were to flip it upside down.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Why oh why does the world not realize that the last thing, I mean the very last thing we all need, is another dipshit on the hill with yet another dumb ass "stick". 

The best thing ski resorts could do to save all of us from this insanity is to ban them completely.

Who do I write to?


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oldman said:


> Who do I write to?


At least every resort in the country asking to put up a petition to ban the ego-sticks.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

My thoughts on selfie sticks. If you don't have enough friends to film you, then you certainly aren't going to have anyone to watch your sad selfie videos.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wow, some people have thought about this thing quite a bit, there is even a Wikipedia page on selfies:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selfie

I love this part:

"_Psychological studies conducted in 2015 among social media users suggest that there is a relationship between selfie-posting behaviors and narcissism. The link between number of selfies posted online and narcissism was stronger among men than women_. "


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> If you don't have enough friends to film you


You should be on board with this then. If gaper mcgaperton has a stick that's easy to flip both ways, he's more likely to point it at his friends and catch them running into a tree.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Irahi said:


> You should be on board with this then. If gaper mcgaperton has a stick that's easy to flip both ways, *he's more likely to point it at his friends and catch them running into a tree.*


…you got that bass-Akwards! Sss-OK,.. Fixed it fer ya!

*"….he's more likely to run into a tree while pointing it at his friends."* :hairy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

its obviously a hundred fucking degrees everywhere


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually, here in Indy, it is only 66 and rainy. This global warming is BRUTAL.

We are averaging 10degrees below average so far this summer.


----------

